# Boat Marinas



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

Have spent some time surfing the net for info on marinas in the east Thailand area- Chonburi to Chantaburi area, without much success. If you have any info or links, please share it with me. Thanks.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Josh1009 said:


> Have spent some time surfing the net for info on marinas in the east Thailand area- Chonburi to Chantaburi area, without much success. If you have any info or links, please share it with me. Thanks.


Hi Josh and welcome,

We live in the Philippines and happened to think; if you are unable to gain info from where you are, try contacting the Subic Bay Yacht Club here. They should have info on locations in Thailand.

Best of luck in your search.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks- I will check it out shortly.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

What about Sattahip?


----------



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

Good lead. Thanks very much.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Josh1009 said:


> Have spent some time surfing the net for info on marinas in the east Thailand area- Chonburi to Chantaburi area, without much success. If you have any info or links, please share it with me. Thanks.


There's a large marina seven kms up the road from me at Ban Ampur lying between Bangsaray , where I live , and Pattaya. They offer all the usual facilities for boat owners including repairs and maintenance , a large hotel and chandlers for marine supplies. One of my extended Thai family works there in accounts. If you'd like contact details let me know.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Further to above info , the Ban Ampur marina is called "Ocean Marina" and you can contact them via a website. Google it.

There's also another called "Ocean Marina Yacht Club" close by just a few more kms up the road towards Pattaya at Jomtien. See their website. Looks more of a resort type marina.


----------



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

A web link would be great if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Xynoplas (Aug 2, 2015)

Just curious. How do you normally find facilities for your boat?

I originally visited Thailand when I was in the Navy, and all coordination was done through Sattahip. This may mean that the Thai navy steams out of there, but it's obviously a serious port.

This link came up pretty easily:
Sattahip: Marinas in Sattahip,Changwat Chon Buri,Thailand - Rental Slips and Berths in Sattahip

Fair winds and following seas!


----------



## Josh1009 (Aug 26, 2015)

Surf the net to gather info, and then take a week off to check it all out- that's the plan. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

Xynoplas said:


> Just curious. How do you normally find facilities for your boat?
> 
> I originally visited Thailand when I was in the Navy, and all coordination was done through Sattahip. This may mean that the Thai navy steams out of there, but it's obviously a serious port.
> 
> ...


Sattahip is the Thai Navy base - I live ten kms away. Much of the area is under security restrictions.

Posted the link for Ocean Marina at Ban Amphur which is seventeen kms up the coast road towards Pattaya from Sattahip but this has been removed - it seems posting links is not allowed. If you Google "ocean marina ban amphur" you'll get it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mweiga said:


> Sattahip is the Thai Navy base - I live ten kms away. Much of the area is under security restrictions.
> 
> Posted the link for Ocean Marina at Ban Amphur which is seventeen kms up the coast road towards Pattaya from Sattahip but this has been removed - it seems posting links is not allowed. If you Google "ocean marina ban amphur" you'll get it.


It's okay to post links when the information is requested. Problem was that when the link was tried several times it simply would not connect or work. That's why I removed the post/link..



Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------

